# NW ppl say "whats up!"



## 200SX_SER (Jan 29, 2005)

all the ppl from OR/WA/CA/ID need to say hello!

Name: Darrin
Location: Portland/Vancouver
Car: 97 200SX SE-R


----------



## 88SR20sentra (Mar 17, 2005)

Name: Tim/Kenny
Location: Medford/Oregon
Car: 88 Sentra


----------



## Kreeper (Jun 5, 2004)

Name: Matt
Location: Eugene, Oregon
Car: 2003 Sentra SE-R


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Name: Chris
Location: Goldbar, Washington
Car: 91 sentra (no kiddin)


----------



## rts04 (Oct 20, 2004)

Name: Mitch
Location: Beaverton
Car: '04 Sentra SE-R Spec-V (stock for now) :cheers:


----------



## 200SX_SER (Jan 29, 2005)

its good to see ppl around me... r u guys on NWNissans?


----------



## 200SX_SER (Jan 29, 2005)

there's got to be more... anyone going to the bbq? http://www.northwestnissans.com/board/showthread.php?t=30310


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

Name: Jason
Location: Yelm, Washington
Car: 2002 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V (not stock)

As for this:
http://northwestnissans.com/board/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=47&day=2005-6-12

I will be there with my family. Driving up with Chris (04 Spec V) Don't know if we will head up with another caravan or by ourselves. I am trying to get a new local stationed at Ft.Louis with a Spec.


----------



## 200SX_SER (Jan 29, 2005)

are you going Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

Going up Sunday morning. Currently with at least two other Spec V owners. I believe we will be meeting at Bahama Breeze at Southcenter.


----------



## pa55 (Jun 5, 2005)

Insert car I drive here said:


> Name: Chris
> Location: Goldbar, Washington
> Car: 91 sentra (no kiddin)



heheh, i went to Sultan high :waving:


----------



## NisMOFO (Jun 2, 2005)

Lloyd L
loc: Beaverton
Ride: 94 300zX
WAAAAAAAAADDDUP YAAAALLLLL!!!!!


----------



## 200SX_SER (Jan 29, 2005)

JMMotorsports, were you the all Nismo black Spec V?



























 7 B-series! w00t!


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

The 04 Nismo Spec belongs to Chris

Kevin (new to the area) has the Red Spec with Alabama plates

I had the Spec with the Nismo wheels.


----------



## 200SX_SER (Jan 29, 2005)

who else is from the NW? cmon cmon


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

ME
:fluffy: :jump:


----------



## davidmayernik (Sep 19, 2005)

David Mayernik
Redmond, OR
1993 Sentra SE-R w/ Hi-Port Engine

word to all the se-rs back in "tons of Beaver"/"Hillsburrito"/Aloha. sorry i cant be there!


----------



## Sp3k-kid (Oct 21, 2005)

Alex
location: moscow / Idaho
Car: 94 Pontiac Sunbird ( NX2000 this summer)

208 till i die!!! :cheers: :hal:


----------



## tim1950 (Nov 8, 2005)

Tim
Location: Eastside Tacoma, WA
Car: 1987 300ZX 2+2 Turbo


----------



## tim1950 (Nov 8, 2005)

***

Hello northwesters :thumbup:


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

Sold my last tie to the Nissan family. But if you see this around, it's me:










Have added a roof rack to hold my Spare and jack.


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

JMMotorsports said:


> Name: Jason
> Location: Yelm, Washington
> Car: 2002 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V (not stock)


SOLD:


----------



## WhtWlf (Aug 2, 2004)

Jay
Caldwell,ID
2004 Sentra 1.8S


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sean
North of Northgate
1999 Sentra that has not ran in almost 2 years.... :fluffy:


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

can't believe i never saw this thread.

Matt
Kirkland, WA
98 Sentra SE


----------



## N8veoutlaw (Oct 6, 2005)

Roland Kalama III
Warm Springs Indian Reservation
2005 silverstone 350z
Borla True Dual exhaust jwt pop charger


----------



## 28thStreet (Dec 29, 2005)

Rollin a 94 Altima in Lake Stevens, WA... just got it!! :banana:


----------



## Wyldcat89 (Dec 13, 2005)

What's up everyone!! Am I the only female on the board in this region?
hmmm.. okay then. :cheers: 


Randi
Oregon City, Oregon
my ride is below...


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

Mike
Seattle/dirty south, WA


----------



## 200SX_SER (Jan 29, 2005)

Wyldcat89 said:


> What's up everyone!! Am I the only female on the board in this region?
> hmmm.. okay then. :cheers:
> 
> 
> ...



my guess is probably... lol

good to see some more people in the Portland area!


----------



## JMMotorsports (Jan 25, 2004)

We had a couple ladies up north. One moved to Las Vegas. The other is a model. Haven't heard a word from her in a long time.


----------



## elusivemax91 (Jul 15, 2004)

*yo was up everyone*

Name ~ Gustavo
Location ~ Spanaway, Wa


was up im new up here juz moved here last year in october but im needing some info on any 92 to 94 5 speed maximas in the seattle area and surronding for sell as im looking for one perfferably any color other the red and maroon lolz if possible if u peepz could help i would appreciate it i have a max before back in the mid west in oiklahoma city but i wrecked it and was onlty able to salvage the body kit and aluminum wing also saved the exshuast but someone seemed to want it far more then me and decided to steal it from me


----------



## JFRussell (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't think I saw a single Frontier or Xterra or other offroad vehicle in this thread. Are there any Nissan Off Roaders in the Northwest? I'm looking to get out on the trails but am not sure where any good trails are. That is, trails that will fit an 05 CC Frontier. I know of plenty of Jeep trails, but my truck would be ripped apart on those trails. Anyone know of any places?

Name: Jason
Region: Kent/Seattle, WA
Vehicle: 2005 Frontier CC Nismo 4x4


----------

